# Ww2 Era Liberty Bike



## keith kodish (Jun 18, 2016)

https://southbend.craigslist.org/bik/5632159986.html cool 1941 girls deluxe hollywood. Great color combo,too.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 18, 2016)

15 minutes from me if anyone needs a schweeenie fix.


----------



## Dave K (Jun 18, 2016)

Wow that is killer.


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 19, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> 15 minutes from me if anyone needs a schweeenie fix.



Might need your help. I'll call him later.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2016)

...I dig the new format where I can click the link and drag the pics to a file on the "desktop" then drag 'em here to see...archived $500 OBO


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 19, 2016)

Just called the contact number and they know nada about a bike on craigslist.  W.T.F.?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 19, 2016)

there is a email contact, guess you will have to try that?


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 19, 2016)

You could try the post id number at the bottom too;  these numbers work sometimes. My wife really likes this bike so if no deal is made I may buy it and beg someone to ship it for my wife. I'm grounded from buying anymore bikes for myself


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 19, 2016)

jacob9795 said:


> You could try the post i.d. number at the bottom too;  these numbers work sometimes. My wife really likes this bike so if no deal is made I may buy it and beg someone to ship it for my wife. I'm grounded from buying anymore bikes for myself



Since Keith is the man here and found it ....I am giving him ample time to work a deal.   I have a email into the seller,  If he gives up on it or can not strike a deal I would be happy to get it for any non douchey member.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 19, 2016)

Neat bike! Hope to see it in California!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 19, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Neat bike! Hope to see it in California!



I hope to get it out of Indiana! LOL!....Still no response from seller guys, 3 of ya want it, No one better see me with a schwinn on my rack, i have reputation to maintain....


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm hoping. If i end up with it,a buddy of mines wife will be riding it.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jun 19, 2016)

I tried the e mail the other day and no response also tried texting,Nada,Been on CL for a week.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 19, 2016)

Love the color scheme! Hopefully the guy re-lists with better contact info.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 20, 2016)

We've all had that weird Craigslist seller crawl out from under their rock and make contact weeks later...


----------

